# Digital Concept - No2



## Monaque (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is another of the digital concepts. This one is called Circular Rock Tree.





Thanks for looking.
Monaque.


----------



## escorial (Jan 13, 2018)

like the title...would you elaborate


----------



## Monaque (Jan 14, 2018)

The whole thing started when I was experimenting with trees and rocks, and then painting trees growing into rocks. There was a biblical angle to it and also a nod to nature, because of the way plants and trees could literally break rocks in half through growing, through life itself, through sheer force of life. I started painting just different trees on different rocks and it grew from there into much more complicated creations. This painting was just circular, it grew into itself over the course of the painting. I never intended to do that at the beginning but sometimes art goes where it wants to.
Hence Circular Rock Tree.


----------



## escorial (Jan 14, 2018)

bit like water shaping rock...digital and nature seem so wide apart and i like the way you bring them together.....


----------



## Monaque (Jan 14, 2018)

escorial said:


> bit like water shaping rock...digital and nature seem so wide apart and i like the way you bring them together.....



Yes, they do seem to be as far apart as you could get; it`s embracing the future while still remembering where you came from.


----------



## escorial (Jan 14, 2018)

were does digital art live an were do you create it....


----------



## Monaque (Jan 14, 2018)

escorial said:


> were does digital art live an were do you create it....



Well, on a computer solely, unless you print it, then it becomes something tangible, tactile, otherwise it lives in a state of zero`s and one`s. I suppose people imagine that digital art is something that is only relevant to movies and computer games. There are a few people taking their digital art and maybe creating enough to make an exhibition. They would only be prints though, but still art I think. I have entertained the idea of actually painting, physically, my digital paintings, but it would be a lot of work and I have enough of that at the moment.


----------



## escorial (Jan 14, 2018)

digital art as virtual experience seems like the place for it....not a physical presence were you go to a gallery but from your own technology downloaded to a device...its possibly the most accessible art yet....


----------



## Monaque (Jan 14, 2018)

escorial said:


> digital art as virtual experience seems like the place for it....not a physical presence were you go to a gallery but from your own technology downloaded to a device...its possibly the most accessible art yet....



Well, never thought of it like that, I guess that would be true, the biggest audience on the planet. I still think you could do a physical exhibition based on printed form, whether people would appreciate that is another thing.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 14, 2018)

On the contrary my good man  The same as I've done sculpture, decorative woodworking, drawing, and what have you, digital art is merely another tool used to express oneself. All have value and a sense of meaning, from abstract to realistic. Take for instance the illustrations I'm doing for my book. If I drew the illustrations with colored pencil on paper, and scanned them to include in my eBook, rather than creating them with a raster graphics application, would they be any less virtual than a print in a gallery? All art is in essence a virtual experience.  

Monaque's "digital concept" strikes me more as an abstract experience.

Apologies if I twisted your intended meaning.


----------



## escorial (Jan 14, 2018)

Can digital art be anything other than a pixel on a screen..the creativity is a given but when it's transferred from an electronic digit to a print out has it left the digital experience and become a physical work of art....


----------



## Monaque (Jan 14, 2018)

LeeC said:


> On the contrary my good man  The same as I've done sculpture, decorative woodworking, drawing, and what have you, digital art is merely another tool used to express oneself. All have value and a sense of meaning, from abstract to realistic. Take for instance the illustrations I'm doing for my book. If I drew the illustrations with colored pencil on paper, and scanned them to include in my eBook, rather than creating them with a raster graphics application, would they be any less virtual than a print in a gallery? All art is in essence a virtual experience.
> 
> Monaque's "digital concept" strikes me more as an abstract experience.
> 
> Apologies if I twisted your intended meaning.



To be honest Lee I think of it as more conceptual but abstract works too, in fact they cross both styles. But then some of my latest works have a realist side to them too. One of the things about this series for me is how undefined they are, how I can come up with something new.


----------



## PiP (Jan 14, 2018)

Monaque said:


> Here is another of the digital concepts. This one is called Circular Rock Tree.
> 
> View attachment 20620
> 
> ...



I love this, Monaque! It brings a new dimension to 'The Tree of Life'  I'd love to see more of your work


----------



## Monaque (Jan 14, 2018)

escorial said:


> Can digital art be anything other than a pixel on a screen..the creativity is a given but when it's transferred from an electronic digit to a print out has it left the digital experience and become a physical work of art....



Not sure to be honest, depends on how you look at it, which could be anything because art it is so subjective. It certainly isn`t, even in its printed form, like any other kind of convention art form. In some ways it would be interesting to have an exhibition with digital art printed out, maybe onto different media. Whether it would be seen as art by those not usually interested in art.


----------



## Monaque (Jan 14, 2018)

PiP said:


> I love this, Monaque! It brings a new dimension to 'The Tree of Life'  I'd love to see more of your work



Thanks PiP, will be posting more soon.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 15, 2018)

escorial said:


> Can digital art be anything other than a pixel on a screen..the creativity is a given but when it's transferred from an electronic digit to a print out has it left the digital experience and become a physical work of art....


I think I see what you're getting at esc, with an electronic pulse becoming an ink dot. There's a transference of energy/matter to varying degrees in most art forms though. That is in say photography (dependent on radiant energy). It's all about creating/maintaining a visual experience to me, wherever it's viewed. Even painting is the combining of processed physical elements (the paints), a transference of physical matter to a visual experience. So how is the transference of energy (electric in this case) any less physical? What about a photograph of the Northern Lights, or Fire's glasswork, both involving forms of energy? 

Wow, listen to the two of us going on like a couple of (oh oh, don't piss anyone else off Lee) 

My bedtime, you take care please.


----------



## escorial (Jan 15, 2018)

If you went to a gallery an there were photographs of famous painting or card board cut outs of statues an say an exhibit of photographs drawn from the prints would I be looking at the  original works of art...the digital format is probably the most accessible art  form that can be viewed in it's original format by screen anywhere was my pov...


----------



## Monaque (Jan 15, 2018)

I think there are some interesting points of view for a very interesting art form. It is amazing to think of the potential viewership for digital artwork even if it seems a little disconnected at times from what many might call real art. I also paint in oils and I can see the parallels and also the differences. It`s an interesting time to be an artist, no matter what your medium or genre.


----------



## escorial (Jan 15, 2018)

I went back the open eye gallery today after going there on   Friday..it was a photographic exhibit of Tom Wood spanning sum 25 years of work.. unfortunately it was closed every Monday but I will be back...probably bedfellows digital an photographic art an I think your comment on being a great time to be an artist is spot on....I look forward to viewing more of your digital art


----------



## Monaque (Jan 15, 2018)

I love good photographic work too. Will be posting more work soon. It may be that I will use one thread for a few works, save on posting too many individual threads.


----------



## escorial (Jan 15, 2018)

I reckon that would be a good way to go...one thread for your artwork....


----------

